# Bringing dog from Ireland



## tipptop (Apr 6, 2012)

We are emigrating to Regina in the coming months. No problems getting our doggy to Toronto but if I get an internal flight from there to Regina I have been told that alot of internal flights will not carry the dog as cargo. Anyone have any experience???


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

There are only two airlines connecting Toronto and Regina. Check out their websites for information on your query.

Air Canada
Westjet


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

And both will take live cargo, depending on the time of year. Otherwise, you may need to have them sent separately by Air Canada Live Cargo (non passenger).


----------



## Addicted to NZ (Sep 17, 2010)

I might suggest checking with Crown Relocations...they do pet moves. 

Pet Relocations, Pet Movers, Relocating, Moving Pets- Crown Relocations Services in Manila


----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

tipptop said:


> We are emigrating to Regina in the coming months. No problems getting our doggy to Toronto but if I get an internal flight from there to Regina I have been told that alot of internal flights will not carry the dog as cargo. Anyone have any experience???


AMC removals in dublin will fly dog to Calgary for 400 euro and that is best price we could find.good luck.we on the move to Estevan


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

dealdish said:


> AMC removals in dublin will fly dog to Calgary for 400 euro and that is best price we could find.good luck.we on the move to Estevan


Rather than flying to Toronto you could fly to Calgary. If you could co-ordinate the flights you could pickup your dog there, rent a vehicle and drive to Estavan.
Good Luck. It'll be one hell of a journey for you.


----------

